# I'm still moving regardless of the vote!



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

Nothing has changed for me except maybe a little more urgency to get my house on the market here in the UK.

House prices may or may not fall but if that happens then London is where it starts so it won't cause me any problems as we are now in no mans land until a new PM is sorted and he hands in the resignation letter to Brussels.

I may get less for my pound for a while but living costs are much cheaper so it isn't all doom and gloom unless you are living to the point where the exchange rate is causing you to eat into savings, but to be honest it has been lower so I doubt that can apply to many people.

Spain has so much to offer and nothing has changed. Just returned from a few weeks in the Estepona region and now the countdown is truly on. House goes on the market in 3 weeks and as soon as it sold we're off. As many have done before, spent the last few weeks de-cluttering and now just down to what items to bring with us.

Can't wait!! Far more exciting than staying in The Big Brexit House!


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Good for you. Be positive. Well done


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Fair play to you St3v and all the best for your new future. Good to see a bit of joyful optimism


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Good Luck, we have been here 6 months and loving it ;-)


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Wish you the best of luck and as has been said nice to see somebody positive and even before the EU there was still a lot of foreigners living in Spain and after over 21years here and with all the doom and gloom have no regrets whatsoever.


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks everyone!

Thing is, who knows what's going to happen!? The government doesn't and the same goes for Brussels. Everyone on here knows that moving to Spain (or anywhere else) is not something that happens without proper planning and part of those plans must also encompass things like exchange rates, economic upheaval, healthcare and finances. So for me the only difference that I can see on the horizon is the possibility of some sort of visa, maybe, one day. And if that happens then I'll deal with it as will everyone else but life is for living and that's what I intend to carry on doing. 

Trying my best not to turn it into a Brexit thread here, think I managed it. :juggle:


----------



## Jsybean (Jul 5, 2016)

*Good for you*

Well done St3v3y you have the right attitude! We are moving to Spain at the end of October, Costa del Sol area, have been planning to do it for a few years now (in fact hubby has just handed in his notice at work yesterday) so it is definitely going ahead now (scary but exciting). And I wouldn't worry about what's happening in the UK, I am not in the EU and am not worrying about the move, there must be hundreds of other expats living there who are non EU members like me and are managing (although that number may increase very soon) 
Best of luck


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Good on you St3v3y hope everything goes according to plan


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm in Axarquia right now looking at houses tomorrow and Friday and for the next three weeks. We even opened our Spanish bank account in Torre Del Mar (thanks Lynn the lady in there was brilliant) I was sorely disappointed at the Brexit but Foxtrot it,the result will make me more determined.


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Roy C said:


> I'm in Axarquia right now looking at houses tomorrow and Friday and for the next three weeks. We even opened our Spanish bank account in Torre Del Mar (thanks Lynn the lady in there was brilliant) I was sorely disappointed at the Brexit but Foxtrot it,the result will make me more determined.


Good luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Roy C said:


> I'm in Axarquia right now looking at houses tomorrow and Friday and for the next three weeks. We even opened our Spanish bank account in Torre Del Mar (thanks Lynn the lady in there was brilliant) I was sorely disappointed at the Brexit but Foxtrot it,the result will make me more determined.


Glad to hear it. Off topic, sorry, but as you are in the area maybe you would be interested to know that the annual International Guitar Competition will be taking place in Vélez-Málaga this weekend. There will be free concerts on Friday, Saturday, Sunday, Monday and Tuesday evenings starting at 9.30 pm. All except the Tuesday one are in the patio of the Palacio del Beniel (just a bit further up from the Convento de San Francisco) and the Tuesday one, which also features the Málaga Provincial Symphony Orchestra, will be at the Teatro del Carmen. Tickets may be required for that one (they weren't sure when I enquired yesterday) but for all the others you just turn up (advisable to get there 15/20 mins early to get a seat).


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> Glad to hear it. Off topic, sorry, but as you are in the area maybe you would be interested to know that the annual International Guitar Competition will be taking place in Vélez-Málaga this weekend. There will be free concerts on Friday, Saturday, Sunday, Monday and Tuesday evenings starting at 9.30 pm. All except the Tuesday one are in the patio of the Palacio del Beniel (just a bit further up from the Convento de San Francisco) and the Tuesday one, which also features the Málaga Provincial Symphony Orchestra, will be at the Teatro del Carmen. Tickets may be required for that one (they weren't sure when I enquired yesterday) but for all the others you just turn up (advisable to get there 15/20 mins early to get a seat).


We would indeed be very interested in that and will definitely turn up for some of it. Thanks for the tip off


----------



## goss (May 20, 2016)

what a refreshing and optomistic conversation. I also wish you all the best st3v3y and anyone else who is going ahead with their move to spain. Personally I have never regretted it.


----------



## Localizer (Jun 23, 2016)

Well, we decided Spain and Costa Del Sol was for us and despite the disappointing events of the 24th June we actually completed on our apartment on the 30th ...... Who knows what will happen in 2 year's time - but I know where I'll be next week! 
I can't worry about things I don't know about today - but I can deal with issues when they really are issues, until then life goes on! 

Just my €0.02 worth!

P.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Yes all the best St3v on your move to Spain - hope it all works out for you.

I see some bright spark has suggested to the BBC that they organise a post - Brexit event for Comic Relief day - where an invited group of British Expats from the TV series - A New Home in the Sun. Will have the pleasure of throwing rotten eggs and tomatoes at Nigel Farage and Boris Johnson, locked in the traditional Village Stocks.

Oh Please BBC - let this be !!!

All for charity of course !!!!

:rofl:


----------



## glaz (May 31, 2016)

good luck and hope all goes well , please do let us know how you get on as I am doing the same but wont be for another 12 months


----------



## Rebecca Torres (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi glad you still feel that way I'm planning on emigrating to Cyprus in January and was worried about the results but it's not going to put me off. I feel that if we are settled before the next 2 years is up we shouldn't have a problem .what do you think. X cheers bex.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Rebecca Torres said:


> Hi glad you still feel that way I'm planning on emigrating to Cyprus in January and was worried about the results but it's not going to put me off. I feel that if we are settled before the next 2 years is up we shouldn't have a problem .what do you think. X cheers bex.


I think the way the UK is going I'd be more worried about the situation in two years' time if I HADN'T moved!

Go for it and stay positive.


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Williams2 said:


> Yes all the best St3v on your move to Spain - hope it all works out for you.
> 
> I see some bright spark has suggested to the BBC that they organise a post - Brexit event for Comic Relief day - where an invited group of British Expats from the TV series - A New Home in the Sun. Will have the pleasure of throwing rotten eggs and tomatoes at Nigel Farage and Boris Johnson, locked in the traditional Village Stocks.
> 
> ...



eace::rockon:


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

It's nice to hear that others are also continuing with their plans to move and of course I'll keep you posted on how it goes.

My life motto has always been, if you're not happy with something in your life then do something about it. Every single time I travel to Malaga on my way back to England I always feel like I'm leaving home and not heading back home. I've worked bloody hard to be able to get to Spain whilst still in my 40's and I'm not going to let a bit of politics get in my way. Like someone posted above, we can deal with whatever comes along whenever it comes along. :boxing:

Might as well do that in a happy place!


----------



## goss (May 20, 2016)

I wanted to add that the reaction from my Spanish friends has been exemplary. Whilst commiserating the fact that the vote turned out as it did, they insist that we are all very welcome here: as far as they are concerned nothing has changed


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

goss said:


> I wanted to add that the reaction from my Spanish friends has been exemplary. Whilst commiserating the fact that the vote turned out as it did, they insist that we are all very welcome here: as far as they are concerned nothing has changed



Why would the attitude of the Spanish change?
Anyway, I hope it doesn't considering that OH and daughter are Spanish


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

goss said:


> I wanted to add that the reaction from my Spanish friends has been exemplary. Whilst commiserating the fact that the vote turned out as it did, they insist that we are all very welcome here: as far as they are concerned nothing has changed


Same here, though a lot of them are concerned about the future of their children, grandchildren nieces and nephews working or hoping to work in the UK. Some of them have invested their savings in getting English language qualifications with the aim of finding a job there (youth unemployment is over 50% here), and they are really worried now in case this was money they could ill afford going down the drain. Unfortunately there's little I can do to reassure them in the current uncertainty.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Same here, though a lot of them are concerned about the future of their children, grandchildren nieces and nephews working or hoping to work in the UK. Some of them have invested their savings in getting English language qualifications with the aim of finding a job there (youth unemployment is over 50% here), and they are really worried now in case this was money they could ill afford going down the drain. Unfortunately there's little I can do to reassure them in the current uncertainty.


Well, I'm glad to say my Spanish friends, neighbours and family don't hold me responsible for what's happening in the UK


----------



## goss (May 20, 2016)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Why would the attitude of the Spanish change?
> Anyway, I hope it doesn't considering that OH and daughter are Spanish


yes, my OH as you put it is spanish too. but to answer your question, i was half expecting a "if you don't want us, we don't want you" knee jerk reaction. obviously mistaken, much to my gratification.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

st3v3y said:


> Nothing has changed for me except maybe a little more urgency to get my house on the market here in the UK.
> 
> House prices may or may not fall but if that happens then London is where it starts so it won't cause me any problems as we are now in no mans land until a new PM is sorted and he hands in the resignation letter to Brussels.
> 
> ...


Good decision! There is a lot of nonsense being talked about the consequences of Brexit. I am disappointed by the referendum result but after the markets get over the initial shock I am sure things will settle down and improve. When we moved to Spain the exchange rate was €1.40 to the pound and it dropped to near parity after the financial crisis in 2008. It rose again to €1.44 by the end of last year and has now dropped to below €1.20. It will rise again and fall again - that is what happens in markets! And as far all this talk about the need for a visa to visit Spain, that is total rubbish! We were visiting Spain back in the days of the Franco dictatorship and for many years before the country joined the EU and there was no need for visas then and there won't be in the future! I'm also convinced that new treaties will be agreed between the UK and Spain, when Brexit finally happens, and that will include healthcare. There was, in fact, a reciprocal healthcare agreement with the UK before Spain joined the EU to I'm sure our respective bureaucrats can sort something out without any assistance from Brussels!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

goss said:


> yes, my OH as you put it is spanish too. but to answer your question, i was half expecting a "if you don't want us, we don't want you" knee jerk reaction. obviously mistaken, much to my gratification.


If I had got that reaction from anyone I would have been very surprised. After all, I've got nothing to do with what has been decided.

I see you're in Bizkaia. My husband is from Bilbao


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

As I said in an earlier post, there will be new treaties. Read this comment on Twitter yesterday by Michael Gove, the leading Brexiteer who now wants to be Prime Minister, and which I think is worthy of a wider audience: "We need to renegotiate a new relationship with the EU, based on free trade and friendly cooperation. ‪#‎Gove2016‬" As you might imagine, this provoked a massive response, but this reply from @MJ_Boh made me smile the most: "Then what is the point of leaving, you incompetent ventriloquist-dummy-faced spunktrumpet?"


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

The Skipper said:


> As I said in an earlier post, there will be new treaties. Read this comment on Twitter yesterday by Michael Gove, the leading Brexiteer who now wants to be Prime Minister, and which I think is worthy of a wider audience: "We need to renegotiate a new relationship with the EU, based on free trade and friendly cooperation. ‪#‎Gove2016‬" As you might imagine, this provoked a massive response, but this reply from @MJ_Boh made me smile the most: "Then what is the point of leaving, you incompetent ventriloquist-dummy-faced spunktrumpet?"


Couldn't have put it better myself.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

We moved six months ago and love it here , the EU result was disappointing but why worry about something you have little control over. The euro is not great but it could be worse but you have to factor these things in when you plan a move to another country , we did all of that and there was nothing when thinking of worst scenarios that made us change our minds. If things do get really bad you always have choices , for us life is good in Spain and we will manage and deal with future changes and challenges , life is too short to be spoiled by worrying and not trying to realise your dreams , Good luck to all planning the move ;-)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

People's economic, family and health situation vary enormously and while the OP feels that their move can go ahead regardless, others would be wise to sit and wait to see how things pan out; one size does not fit all.


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

I agree that one size does not fit all but I'm certainly not going to sit and wait!

Sit and wait for what? An unexpected illness that may come along? A crash in the pound or the euro that may come along? A collapse of the EU in its current form that may come along? No thanks!

That can cause disruption wherever I live so like others have said, why worry about something that we have no control over? I've never been a sit and wait kind of person, more of a grab your opportunities kind of person. We're only here once so let's not let life pass us by. 

Life is for living so let's all have a great day today. And tomorrow.


----------



## Rich M (Jan 24, 2016)

Jsybean said:


> Well done St3v3y you have the right attitude! We are moving to Spain at the end of October, Costa del Sol area, have been planning to do it for a few years now (in fact hubby has just handed in his notice at work yesterday) so it is definitely going ahead now (scary but exciting). And I wouldn't worry about what's happening in the UK, I am not in the EU and am not worrying about the move, there must be hundreds of other expats living there who are non EU members like me and are managing (although that number may increase very soon)
> Best of luck


As you're not EU citizens, does that mean you'll have to apply for a residence visa ?


----------



## goss (May 20, 2016)

Pesky Wesky said:


> If I had got that reaction from anyone I would have been very surprised. After all, I've got nothing to do with what has been decided.
> 
> I see you're in Bizkaia. My husband is from Bilbao


yes indeed. not many british (or any other european) expats around here in Bizkaia. i imagine that the reaction to the brexit in other areas, where British and other expats are more prevalent may have been very different. 

I didn't have anything to do with the decision either as they didn't let me vote, the ******s! (been away too long and therefore no longer worthy)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

st3v3y said:


> I agree that one size does not fit all but I'm certainly not going to sit and wait!
> 
> Sit and wait for what? An unexpected illness that may come along? A crash in the pound or the euro that may come along? A collapse of the EU in its current form that may come along? No thanks!
> 
> ...


Waiting and planning does not necessarily mean that people are worrying.
Some people like to get up and grab. Others think it's rash.
There's no right way or wrong way, there are just different people and there's room for all of them.

PS I _*am*_ having a great day (doesn't take much to make me happy!) enjoying the terrifying storms over the Madrid sierra. 2 days ago I heard the biggest clap of thunder I've every heard in my life. I sprang out of bed and met my daughter and dog on the landing where we had a group hug.
Hubby continued snoring placidy ...


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

The group hug did make me laugh! 

I have to say I am the same in that it doesn't take much to make me happy. I'm too laid back to get stressed


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

goss said:


> I didn't have anything to do with the decision either as they didn't let me vote, the ******s! (been away too long and therefore no longer worthy)


It seems it doesn't matter if you voted or not anyway as the Government are hell bent on making their own decision irrespective of how the majority voted!!!!!!!!


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

Just thought I'd update my situation.

It took me until Monday to finally get my house on the market so missed my deadline by a couple of weeks. I chose to use an online agent in the end who charged me £99 to get the property onto rightmove and zoopla. 40 hours later and my house was sold!  I didn't even have time to put up the sale board.

We should be in Spain by the end of next month. Just need to find somewhere to live now!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Great news! Hope you brought some euros before the rate started to fall .....


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

I know someone who has sold an apartment in Sotogrande, they are praying for the low rate to hold or fall more.


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

Alcalaina said:


> Great news! Hope you brought some euros before the rate started to fall .....


I was in Spain during the vote and went to see 'a man that can' the day before Brexit and bagged a rate of 1.49! Those were the days! 

But there is no way I'm buying yet so no rush with large transfers


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

I bought last month ( it's going through now) and I did a deal in sterling, as the seller had already moved back here, so that's worked out well. There were a few that were interested in a deal in sterling and lets face it, if they couldn't sell when the rate was 1:40 the chance of selling now has dropped a bit now and I know not all buyers are from the UK.....................


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

st3v3y said:


> Just thought I'd update my situation.
> 
> It took me until Monday to finally get my house on the market so missed my deadline by a couple of weeks. I chose to use an online agent in the end who charged me £99 to get the property onto rightmove and zoopla. 40 hours later and my house was sold!  I didn't even have time to put up the sale board.
> 
> We should be in Spain by the end of next month. Just need to find somewhere to live now!


Personally I would not have sold until I'd rented for a year in Spain but you have, you'll have money in the bank so go for it.

Don't buy in Spain yet, have a year or two renting, this will allow you to travel and find 'the Spain' thats right for you (presuming you now don't need to work).


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

I have family there and already know the part of Spain that's for me. As for selling up, well I probably should have done it sooner but then we've all got a degree in hindsight. 

I don't think I'll be buying for a good few years unless the market starts to show some momentum but for now I'm just going through what so many of you have already done and preparing for the big move. I've taken on board what so many have said about being ruthless with getting rid of things that I don't need to bring. I bought this house in my twenties and having lived in it for 19 years I'm aware that there are things that I won't miss. In fact I've discovered things that I've not seen for over 10 years and that has certainly made the process easier


----------



## camatt (Nov 25, 2014)

Good luck with your move!

I moved to Felanitx in July and am renting a lovely apartment for 12 months to see how it goes. So far so good, but it's still early days. I've been coming to Mallorca on holiday for 16 years so know the island pretty well.

My wife sadly died in 2008 and my only daughter is now settled in university so I decided to go for it regardless of the Brexit result and low exchange rate. I'm just at the stage where I want to enjoy life and not worry about working or anything else


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

That's my outlook too. Life is for living!

I'm sure your daughter loves your positive outlook and your wife would too, god bless her soul.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

st3v3y said:


> I have family there and already know the part of Spain that's for me. As for selling up, well I probably should have done it sooner but then we've all got a degree in hindsight.
> 
> I don't think I'll be buying for a good few years unless the market starts to show some momentum but for now I'm just going through what so many of you have already done and preparing for the big move. I've taken on board what so many have said about being ruthless with getting rid of things that I don't need to bring. I bought this house in my twenties and having lived in it for 19 years I'm aware that there are things that I won't miss. In fact I've discovered things that I've not seen for over 10 years and that has certainly made the process easier


20 years on the London property ladder and you sold? Not a great move, you should have rented it out, you'll loose a lot of dosh over the next few years IMHO if its your only London property, that said, good luck with your move.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

st3v3y said:


> I was in Spain during the vote and went to see 'a man that can' the day before Brexit and bagged a rate of 1.49! Those were the days!
> 
> But there is no way I'm buying yet so no rush with large transfers


Is that a typo? The rate has been nowhere close to that:confused2:


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

bob_bob said:


> 20 years on the London property ladder and you sold? Not a great move, you should have rented it out, you'll loose a lot of dosh over the next few years IMHO if its your only London property, that said, good luck with your move.


No idea how you came to the conclusion that I'm in London when it clearly states Manchester in my profile. Maybe too much sun? 

Also this move has nothing to do with money, it is purely down to my choice to live in Spain. I'm aware that this isn't the case for everyone and always appreciate what I have but I will always beat any property boom with what I do so it isn't a consideration for me.

People often ask questions that start with "Given the choice ......." Well I had the choice and I chose Spain


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

Isobella said:


> Is that a typo? The rate has been nowhere close to that:confused2:


OMG yes! Sorry! I got 1.39 on 23/06/16 which was cash exchange and better than 1.30 that I could have got from the bank.


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

Many will advise bringing things from the UK, makes Spain feel like home. For me, I brought only 3 suitcases with me (and the cats), it really was a cleansing experience and I miss absolutely nothing from the stuff I gave away or to charity shops.


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm now down to a transit van sized vehicle and there's a chance that might drop to an estate car yet. 

The thing that's changed my view on things is that the majority of properties available to rent are furnished. If I was buying then I'd be keeping a lot more but unless I can rent one with a large garage then I have limited options. Also if the landlord then puts the rent up by an unreasonable amount or sells the property etc and I have to move on then I would then need to find a similar property with good storage so better to travel light.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

st3v3y said:


> I'm now down to a transit van sized vehicle and there's a chance that might drop to an estate car yet.
> 
> The thing that's changed my view on things is that the majority of properties available to rent are furnished. If I was buying then I'd be keeping a lot more but unless I can rent one with a large garage then I have limited options. Also if the landlord then puts the rent up by an unreasonable amount or sells the property etc and I have to move on then I would then need to find a similar property with good storage so better to travel light.


If you have a long term rental contract I understand that the landlord cannot increase the rental amount more than or above inflation rate.

I sold up completely when I came to live here. Nice new start and don't regret a thing! 

Steve


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks for the info Steve, I wasn't aware of that.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

st3v3y said:


> No idea how you came to the conclusion that I'm in London when it clearly states Manchester in my profile. *Maybe too much sun?*
> 
> Also this move has nothing to do with money, it is purely down to my choice to live in Spain. I'm aware that this isn't the case for everyone and always appreciate what I have but I will always beat any property boom with what I do so it isn't a consideration for me.
> 
> People often ask questions that start with "Given the choice ......." Well I had the choice and I chose Spain


Not too much sun, I'm based in beautiful South Wales UK enjoying a very comfortable retirement and 'commute' to Spain and other places as the fancy takes me  (New York, Gran Canaria and Portugal before the new year).

Will you need to work?


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

I'll be travelling too Bob with my work. My time is currently split each year between Malta, Spain, Gibraltar & UK. I'm a sports trader and the work part happens in Malta, Gibraltar and UK with the recreation taking place in Spain. 

I'm hoping that I get to spend 4 or even 5 months of the year in Spain as I'm moving close to Gib which should help. A lot depends on the gaming licences that the Americans are looking at dishing out because if they open up the markets then I will either be working through the night from my office in Gib or adding USA or Bermuda to the above list. Obviously, Gib is a much better base for me so that will be my preference. :juggle:

Another added bonus is that I got to use the juggle smiley


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

tebo53 said:


> If you have a long term rental contract I understand that the landlord cannot increase the rental amount more than or above inflation rate.
> 
> I sold up completely when I came to live here. Nice new start and don't regret a thing!
> 
> Steve


That's why there are very few long term rental contracts. You are most likely to be offered a short term contract (up to 11 months) which can be renewed, maybe at a higher rent.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> That's why there are very few long term rental contracts. You are most likely to be offered a short term contract (up to 11 months) which can be renewed, maybe at a higher rent.


If your agreement (even if for 11 months)states that the use of the property is for habitual and family domicile residence the contract is still considered long term, so therefore the 3 year rule applies.

Quoted from several online sources.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> That's why there are very few long term rental contracts. You are most likely to be offered a short term contract (up to 11 months) which can be renewed, maybe at a higher rent.


You might be offered a contract of 11 months, but I think they are not legal any more


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You might be offered a contract of 11 months, but I think they are not legal any more


not illegal per se - just pointless

They used to be used to protect the property owner. If a tenant was in the property for less than 12 months, they had little or no protection. Once they were there 12 months, the owner had to let them stay 5 years, as long as rent was paid etc etc.

That changed years & years ago - & most recently changed in 2013.

The current situation, is that if the property is the tenant's home, then once the initial term of the contract is reached, if notice isn't given ( 2 months usually, before then 'end' of the contract) it is automatically rolled over & the tenant can stay for 3 years. Even if the contract is supposedly 'temporary'


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

st3v3y said:


> I'll be travelling too Bob with my work. My time is currently split each year between Malta, Spain, Gibraltar & UK. I'm a sports trader and the work part happens in Malta, Gibraltar and UK with the recreation taking place in Spain.
> 
> I'm hoping that I get to spend 4 or even 5 months of the year in Spain as I'm moving close to Gib which should help. A lot depends on the gaming licences that the Americans are looking at dishing out because if they open up the markets then I will either be working through the night from my office in Gib or adding USA or Bermuda to the above list. Obviously, Gib is a much better base for me so that will be my preference. :juggle:
> 
> Another added bonus is that I got to use the juggle smiley


Whats a sports trader?


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

Easiest way to describe it is a professional sports gambler. However, without going into too much detail and boring you to death, I don't gamble as I deal with probability but it gives you the general idea.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Ah, your a bookie


----------



## Claire la richarde (Jul 6, 2009)

He's a gambler, but presumably not a loser. Rather like a professional poker player, I imagine.


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

Not a bookie, a gambler and you are correct Claire, not a loser. Which sort of takes away the gambling bit I feel but there you go.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Every gambler looses LOL


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

bob_bob said:


> Every gambler looses LOL


If you want to believe that then so be it my friend but do a little research on Betfair Premium Charges and check out the criteria. If every trader lost money then Betfair wouldn't need to be charging the massive commissions to those at the top of our industry. I'm not allowed to bet with bookmakers anymore because they refuse my bets as I keep winning their money. If I was losing then I'd be a welcome customer. I have to use betting exchanges and it is the case for all successful traders.

If you want to know more about this stuff then by all means message me or start a new topic in the correct section but I'll leave it there on this thread as we are way off topic.

Back on topic, we exchange contracts next week and I'm out scouting for properties straight after that.


----------



## lesfonts (Sep 3, 2016)

Kudos! We only have the one life, so why not enjoy it.


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

Well we finally managed to secure a property and we should be there by the end of the month. Everything has happened so quickly!

Now that I have a moving date confirmed at least I can finally organise that part of the move. I had never considered that when selling this house in the UK and moving straight to Spain that I was unable to 100% commit to a date with the removal people until we had exchanged contracts.

Our buyers are popping over in the next couple of days and then we'll start the process of emptying the attic, sorting out anything in the garage that needs throwing out, start packing the clothes that we are keeping and then get the charity shop to collect all of the things that they could use and we don't need.

Exciting times!


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

st3v3y said:


> Well we finally managed to secure a property and we should be there by the end of the month. Everything has happened so quickly!
> 
> Now that I have a moving date confirmed at least I can finally organise that part of the move. I had never considered that when selling this house in the UK and moving straight to Spain that I was unable to 100% commit to a date with the removal people until we had exchanged contracts.
> 
> ...


We remember being in exactly the same position as you are now 2 years ago this month  very, very exciting moments. 

Never regretted a minute! 

All the very best to you

Steve


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

It's lovely to hear all this enthusiasm and to see this get up and go attitude. However, for all the stigma against the What If's, a lot can be said for the _Por Si Acasos_ (the Just In Cases) as my MIL says, who is now 90 and has successfully brought up 5 children all educated at uni level and in good jobs, as a widow.
It _*is*_ exciting and exhilarating, but a little forward planning can usually save you time and money in the long run. If that's not a problem, then off you go!
Anyway, really the post is to say everyone has their way of doing things and some people will always jump straight in there. Some don't, but both ways can reap their benefits. Neither should be criticised and neither should take a superior attitude...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

st3v3y said:


> Well we finally managed to secure a property and we should be there by the end of the month. Everything has happened so quickly!
> 
> Now that I have a moving date confirmed at least I can finally organise that part of the move. I had never considered that when selling this house in the UK and moving straight to Spain that I was unable to 100% commit to a date with the removal people until we had exchanged contracts.
> 
> ...




Don't make the same mistake we did & get rid of most of your winter clothes - you WILL need them (unless you're moving to the Canaries)


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> Don't make the same mistake we did & get rid of most of your winter clothes - you WILL need them (unless you're moving to the Canaries)


We bought quite a few winter clothes with us when we came to live in Benidorm but with Benidorm having its own unique natural "climate control"system we found that we never needed those woolly things or gloves, hats, scarves etc. Still in the boxes we shipped them in!

Benidorm. ........hot in summer.........warm in winter :dance::dance:


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm moving to Costa del Sol but I've spent pretty much every part of the calendar there over the last few years. Can remember the shock of my first Winter visit and having to go and buy a light jacket!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tebo53 said:


> We bought quite a few winter clothes with us when we came to live in Benidorm but with Benidorm having its own unique natural "climate control"system we found that we never needed those woolly things or gloves, hats, scarves etc. Still in the boxes we shipped them in!
> 
> Benidorm. ........hot in summer.........warm in winter :dance::dance:


I guess you don't get up & go out very early then!

I remember cycling to school with my kids with gloves on from October onwards. It's lovely once the sun warms up, but chilly before then, & after it goes down.

Jávea has a micro climate too - it can be gorgeous here but dreadful over the mountain in Dénia - & vice versa

Not forgetting that it can often be colder indoors than out!


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It's lovely to hear all this enthusiasm and to see this get up and go attitude. However, for all the stigma against the What If's a lot can be said for the _Por Si Acasos_ (the Just In cases) as my MIL says, who is now 90 and has successfully brought up 5 children all educated at uni level and in good jobs, as a widow.
> It _*is*_ exciting and exhilarating, but a little forward planning can usually save you time and money in the long run. If that's not a problem, then off you go!
> Anyway, really the post is to say everyone has their way of doing things and some people will always jump straight in there. Some don't and both ways can reap their benefits


I agree with her!  I think I over obsess when it comes to forward planning. I've been so impatient with the waiting to exchange contracts part because it was the last bit I needed for the removal firm and also the part that I was not in control of. 

I know I appear to be jumping in feet first but it really isn't the case. I've researched and planned this for a long time and am fortunate not to be weighed down by any financial implications of brexit, exchange rates or leaving the EU. But I also really do appreciate that freedom and just try to make the most of it to be honest. Life is for living and I wish I'd embraced that more 15 years ago when I lived to work. Changing that outlook on life changed everything for me. 

Also it is encouraging and comforting to read everyone else's little stories of how they did the same thing. Reading the forums, the general feeling is a relaxed one with no one stressing over things and so many helpful people always on hand to give their time and advice.

Fantastic isn't it!


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

st3v3y said:


> Well we finally managed to secure a property and we should be there by the end of the month. Everything has happened so quickly!
> 
> Now that I have a moving date confirmed at least I can finally organise that part of the move. I had never considered that when selling this house in the UK and moving straight to Spain that I was unable to 100% commit to a date with the removal people until we had exchanged contracts.
> 
> ...


Exciting times indeed !!
Aside from all you said above.
Here's a tip from my experience - don't close any of your British bank accounts, savings, etc. You will no doubt need them
in the future, so just inform them of your new address in Spain which they should accept without a quibble.
Also don't forget your annual ( while still resident in the UK ) tax allowances on SIPPS and ISA's, if you have any ?
If you can afford it - it pays to max out on your SIPP's and ISA's before you leave.
The ISA will be frozen after becoming Non Resident UK - the SIPP's can continue but might not accept contributions.
You used to be able to continue making contributions to your SIPP for the first 5 years after becoming Non Resident UK
up to a maximum of £3,600 made up from £2,880 from yourself and a further £720 from the government.
Whether this is still true today ? I cannot say as the rules and regulations on these matters seem
to change almost every year.
Of course there's always the Off Shore savings accounts to consider once resident in Spain but the interest rates
are abysmal, especially since the last BOE rate reduction - in fact I hear that one of the Off Shore savings
accounts outfits are looking at closing down.
Also don't forget any Pension Pots you might have before you leave - as it will no doubt be worth your
while sorting them out & resolving any issues you might have with them before you leave.

As always it's best to seek Independent Financial Advice from an IFA before you leave - but they have
been hiking their charges in recent times, especially if you mention the word pensions !!
Nevertheless with government regulations on the above changing almost every year, it always pays
to get a second opinion on these matters - as what may be true today, might not necessarily be true tomorrow !!!


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

Thank you for all of your information. However there is no way I will become a tax resident of Spain. I don't pay tax in the UK on my earnings (sports betting) and Spain will more than likely want half of that as it isn't exempt. Also due to the insistance on worldwide asset declaration then I'll probably end up buying a place in Gib as well as Spain once I'm ready to cut ties with the UK. I have another property in the UK but I don't get to spend 183 days anywhere at the moment and when things eventually change then it will be 183 days in Gib before anywhere else. 

:juggle:


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

st3v3y said:


> Thank you for all of your information. However there is no way I will become a tax resident of Spain. I don't pay tax in the UK on my earnings (sports betting) and Spain will more than likely want half of that as it isn't exempt. Also due to the insistance on worldwide asset declaration then I'll probably end up buying a place in Gib as well as Spain once I'm ready to cut ties with the UK. I have another property in the UK but I don't get to spend 183 days anywhere at the moment and when things eventually change then it will be 183 days in Gib before anywhere else.
> 
> :juggle:


Ok anyway there are tax advantages to being Resident UK while your still regarded as Resident UK for tax purposes - as you noted
from your sports betting profits.

Even those without normal income in the UK can still contribute the minimum ( non earned ) amount of £3,600 a year including the government £720 contribution ( into ISA's & SIPPS ) which is a far better than any return you could make from a savings account.


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

Williams2 said:


> Ok anyway there are tax advantages to being Resident UK while your still regarded as Resident UK for tax purposes - as you noted
> from your betting profits.
> 
> Even those without normal income in the UK can still contribute the minimum ( non earned ) amount of £3,600 a year including the government £720 contribution ( into ISA's & SIPPS ) which is a far better than any return you could make from a savings account.


I didn't realise that!

One thing I did notice over the years though, when I had no money in the bank and a mortgage to pay, the interest rate was very high and when I managed to switch that around the interest rate became non existent!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

st3v3y said:


> Thank you for all of your information. However there is no way I will become a tax resident of Spain. I don't pay tax in the UK on my earnings (sports betting) and Spain will more than likely want half of that as it isn't exempt. Also due to the insistance on worldwide asset declaration then I'll probably end up buying a place in Gib as well as Spain once I'm ready to cut ties with the UK. I have another property in the UK but I don't get to spend 183 days anywhere at the moment and when things eventually change then it will be 183 days in Gib before anywhere else.
> 
> :juggle:


So, who, except you, gets to take advantage of your salary? I mean who gets money for hospitals, roads , lights, rubbish collection, salting roads in winter, safe houses for victims of domestic violence, pensions for severely disabled...?
It's not an accusation, but I 'd like to know how your life style fits in with all this if you don't pay taxes :confused2:


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

He's from Holland, perhaps things are different for Stevie there.


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> So, who, except you, gets to take advantage of your salary? I mean who gets money for hospitals, roads , lights, rubbish collection, salting roads in winter, safe houses for victims of domestic violence, pensions for severely disabled...?
> It's not an accusation, but I 'd like to know how your life style fits in with all this if you don't pay taxes :confused2:


I'm actually not here to discuss my tax situation but I make sure that I do my bit as I asked myself the exact same questions so I understand where you're coming from.


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

bob_bob said:


> He's from Holland, perhaps things are different for Stevie there.


I'm fascinated with this Bob. The other week you said I was from London at which point I pointed out that it was Manchester, as stated on my profile information, and now you say I'm from Holland. :confused2:

It's Manchester Bob, it's still Manchester.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Steve, your on other forums, one says you are in Holland. Use the same name on forums and you leave a long electronic 'paper trail'


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Do me Bob, do me!!
Where am I really from???


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

st3v3y said:


> I'm fascinated with this Bob. The other week you said I was from London at which point I pointed out that it was Manchester, as stated on my profile information, and now you say I'm from Holland. :confused2:
> 
> It's Manchester Bob, it's still Manchester.


Or Estepona apparently??


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

bob_bob said:


> Steve, your on other forums, one says you are in Holland. Use the same name on forums and you leave a long electronic 'paper trail'


Bob I don't know what you've seen but it isn't me. I've never been to Holland. But I appreciate you showing the interest. Nothing to hide here. Is this other person using my avatar?

As for Estepona, that is where I'm moving to. If I'd wanted to hide my identity I could use different names, connect using different ip addresses and use fake locations.

My name is Steve, I'm moving from Manchester to Estepona this month and if you or anyone else is in the area in October then let's do coffee and you'll see I'm real


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Bah Steve at least they found you interesting enough to at least try and track you down. I alas was not stalked.

Anyway I will give you clues

My first is in Badger, but not in Rodger
My second is in drum but not in bum

Etc etc


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

st3v3y said:


> Bob I don't know what you've seen but it isn't me. I've never been to Holland. But I appreciate you showing the interest. Nothing to hide here. Is this other person using my avatar?
> 
> As for Estepona, that is where I'm moving to. If I'd wanted to hide my identity I could use different names, connect using different ip addresses and use fake locations.
> 
> My name is Steve, I'm moving from Manchester to Estepona this month and if you or anyone else is in the area in October then let's do coffee and you'll see I'm real


Google is your friend Steve...search.


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

I can't be bothered Bob as it is nothing to do with me and it is apparent that google hasn't been your friend in this instance. I suggest you google how to google people because the electronic 'paper trail' you found has absolutely nothing to do with me. Go ahead and waste all of the time you want though.

I'm just a bloke from England trying to move to Spain.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Rabbitcat said:


> Bah Steve at least they found you interesting enough to at least try and track you down. I alas was not stalked.
> 
> Anyway I will give you clues
> 
> ...


You're easy Dondurma, now find me.

P.S. I must be bored


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

St3v3y, do you ride a motorbike? Strange question I know, but I used to meet up with a guy on another forum with a similar name to you, he was also from Manchester. I am not stalking , just curious.


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

SandraP said:


> St3v3y, do you ride a motorbike? Strange question I know, but I used to meet up with a guy on another forum with a similar name to you, he was also from Manchester. I am not stalking , just curious.


Hi Sandra

I'm afraid that isn't me either, although all hope is not lost because once Bob has worked his way through the request list above, he'll probably say it must be me because I used to be in the hells angels or something 

I do hope you manage to track him down though.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

st3v3y said:


> Hi Sandra
> 
> I'm afraid that isn't me either, although all hope is not lost because once Bob has worked his way through the request list above, he'll probably say it must be me because I used to be in the hells angels or something
> 
> I do hope you manage to track him down though.


Are you, by any chance, someone with a multiple personality disorder??:confused2::eyebrows:


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

Roy C said:


> You're easy Dondurma, now find me.
> 
> P.S. I must be bored


Too easy ..... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roy_C


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

St3v3y let me try , let me try.

Now let's see, St3v3y did you ever live in S****horpe, own a red setter which had only one leg and your father worked in a chip butty mine in Hartlepool?

I am also getting you had an Irish uncle, who was the only Irishman to join the Japanese Kamikaze unit during WW2, and he flew 7 successful missions

Yes and I am also getting your great great grandfather was convicted 4 times of sheep stealing. He was sent to the gallows 3 times hence on his headstone he's referred to as well hung

Oh yes St3v3y, we know ALL about you....


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Are you, by any chance, someone with a multiple personality disorder??:confused2::eyebrows:


Roses are red
Violets are blue
I'm a schizophrenic
And so am I

But seriously I'm just a Steve who happened to stick a 'y' on the end of his name, put number 3's in place of e's and move house. I wish it was as interesting as this thread is now getting.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

st3v3y said:


> Roses are red
> Violets are blue
> I'm a schizophrenic
> And so am I
> ...


OK, just to let you know I'm really an 88 year old spoon player living in a light house on the Shtetland Isles... But don't tell anyone:spy:


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Helenameva said:


> Too easy ..... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roy_C


I wish, if I sang the place would empty


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

st3v3y said:


> Hi Sandra
> 
> I'm afraid that isn't me either, although all hope is not lost because once Bob has worked his way through the request list above, he'll probably say it must be me because I used to be in the hells angels or something
> 
> I do hope you manage to track him down though.


I am not looking for him lol, it was just a passing thought. I will leave you alone now (although you will never be alone if you have multiple personalities  )


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> OK, just to let you know I'm really an 88 year old spoon player living in a light house on the Shtetland Isles... But don't tell anyone:spy:


Damn, I thought you were the 16 year-old nymphette, I saw the other day in Alcalá.


----------



## Niimus (Jun 30, 2016)

*Almost there...*

Just 1.5 weeks of my notice to go then I'm off to Seville on 1st October - I wish you all the best !


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Niimus said:


> Just 1.5 weeks of my notice to go then I'm off to Seville on 1st October - I wish you all the best !


Best of luck with your move


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

Niimus said:


> Just 1.5 weeks of my notice to go then I'm off to Seville on 1st October - I wish you all the best !


Hope everything goes as planned. Good luck!


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

Well I delayed my move for a few more weeks and suddenly it is here! As I write this I'm surrounded by boxes and a lot of stuff that still needs to go into boxes! The removal company gets here in a couple of days and we fly out next week and with the Met Office forecasting a colder winter than normal for the UK it can't come soon enough.

Obviously I've given away all of my winter clothing and will be travelling in shorts 

Seriously though, I'm giving myself the rest of the year off so that I can chill and prepare for doing a lot less next year too. Good luck to all those who are looking to do the same.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

st3v3y said:


> Obviously I've given away all of my winter clothing and will be travelling in shorts


And flip flops of course - de rigueur in Andalucia.

Meanwhile I scraped ice off the car for the first time this autumn yesterday...

Hope the move goes ok.
What a great feeling, eh to be surrounded by packing boxes


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> What a great feeling, eh to be surrounded by packing boxes


It is the different boxes for different destinations that has caused the most hassle. Narrowing down what Is coming with us was fairly straightforward but then I have the charity stuff, the friends/family stuff and then the stuff that probably should have been thrown out long ago.

There is a chance of snow here this week. I was really hoping to avoid that!


----------



## Localizer (Jun 23, 2016)

Well, I moved post the vote and as I sit enjoying a cup of tea on the terrace on a chilly morning I don't regret moving at all!

Life goes on - choose where you want to experience the view.......

P.


----------

